# pflogsumm + rsyslog



## mbsouth (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo Xer!

Um detailierte Statistiken für jede virtuelle Domain (-> pro Kunde) ausgeben zu können, möchte ich auf rsyslog umsteigen, dabei aber auf die tägliche Benachrichtigung von pflogsumm nicht verzichten (wenn möglich).

Hat jemand von euch eine gepatchte pflogsumm Version, die auf die DB anstatt auf die Logfiles zugreift?


mbsouth


----------

